# tall crypts



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Hey i just upgraded to a 37 gallon, and it is 22 inches tall. so i would like to get some taller plants. i have mostly crypts in my tank, but they are max 8 inches. can anyone recommend some that get taller? or where i can get some big ones. thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought a bunch here:

Cryptocoryne balansae x 3-Live aquarium plant Fish tank - eBay (item 260705474772 end time Mar-08-11 19:38:15 PST)


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Something easy to grow and can get tall 
cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae 
cryptocoryne retrospiralis 
Vallisneria 
hygrophila polysperma

to named a few


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Cryptocoryne ciliata. This plant gets HUGE and need tonnes of nitrate. by tonnes I am referring to amount even more than sword plant so it doesn't lose the older leaves.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

thank you, i forgot all about cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, i love these plants and i know where to get some.


----------

